
Trump Chatbot - hrishikesh1990
https://www.remote.tools/trump-chatbot
======
ksaj
According to the page source, Trump is some sort of alien.

This isn't a chat bot. It's more like the 'fortune' command. I don't get why
there is even an input and suggested inputs. April Fools, maybe.

